# 4 Keys für die Evolve-Alpha zu vergeben



## foxplayer (1. November 2014)

*4 Keys für die Evolve-Alpha zu vergeben*

Der Titel ist Programm. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst 

Edit: Upps, da hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel in den Titel eingeschlichen. Natürlich geht es um die Alpha von "EvOlve".  
Edit 2: Danke an den Admin für die Fehlerkorrektur^^


----------



## BiJay (1. November 2014)

Ich schmeiss hier einfach noch 8 Keys in den Raum:

3G2W2-K92IR-DH80L
3G3RF-94NZ4-B40CW
3G4TE-HLMQK-Q69PC
3G5NF-7L4EM-MYBQC

4DNW0-4YYC4-9IMNV
4DPJ0-ILYB5-6I7CH
4DPLK-J7PLX-AKH22
4DPXD-9VE7N-HV84F

Bei Steam aktivieren und noch bis Ende Sonntag spielen.


----------



## foxplayer (1. November 2014)

Naja, ich will mal nicht so sein und setz meine einfach noch dazu, ist wahrscheinlich einfacher 
 ZZ3QN-TD4PG-NWZBW 
ZZ3RE-5KNKV-YBXKI 
ZZ3RM-2NFJ3-YK4AD 
ZZ3TR-2RL7H-TAN47
Wäre aber schon nett wenn diejenigen, die sich die Keys geschnappt haben, auch Bescheid sagen 

EDIT: Und nochmal vier.
GJP40-GB0G6-TJDT0 
GJP8I-5W793-50LIA 
GJPIR-8978H-IK5RL 
GJPQI-CHYIM-6K0VL


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss hier einfach noch 8 Keys in den Raum:
> 
> 3G2W2-K92IR-DH80L


Danke, wollte den gerade eintragen, da hat mir Steam mitgeteilt, dass ich das Produkt schon habe, k.A. woher ... vielleicht aus irgendeinem Bundle. Habe ihn dann einem Freund gegeben. 

/edit: jetzt weiß ich woher ich die Evolve Alpha habe jeder XCOM-Besitzer bekommt die automatisch


----------



## Konstantin1995 (1. November 2014)

Ich werfe auch nochmal 2 dazu. Nebenbei bemerkt ein echt spaßiges Spiel!  

*WTLCD-7W764-XCWIY *
*WTLH6-E8ZIB-IVQE5 

*


----------



## Creaturs (4. November 2014)

Ist die Alpha nicht sowieso Free bei Steam?


----------



## Konstantin1995 (4. November 2014)

Creaturs schrieb:


> Ist die Alpha nicht sowieso Free bei Steam?



Ich glaube eigentlich nicht. Die Keys sind ja auch für Steam. 
Allerdings bekommt man soweit ich weiß auch Alpha-Zugang, wenn man vorbestellt hat und bei jenen, die  *XCOM: Enemy Unknown *haben, sollte Evolve auch automatisch in der Steam-Bibliothek erscheinen.


----------

